# Aire Puma thwart



## wildwaterc2 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have an Aire Puma thwart for sale. I'm not sure just what Puma it was made for.

It came in my used Super Duper Puma and worked ok but was smaller than the other two thwarts. I bought a new SDP thwart from Aire that replaced it. It did work ok in the SDP but was a little narrower and smaller diameter.

It says Puma2 Demo on one end is the only markings on it.

$120 shipped to you in the 48-states.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

If you could inflate it a measure it I could tell you what puma it is for. If it fits a super puma I'll take it.


----------



## wildwaterc2 (Mar 13, 2015)

I’ll check.



jwburdge said:


> If you could inflate it a measure it I could tell you what puma it is for. If it fits a super puma I'll take it.


----------



## wildwaterc2 (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks like 34x12 from seam to seam.


----------



## wildwaterc2 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Center width of a Super Puma and Super Duper are both 31". The 9.5 Trib has a center width of 33" (pre-2007 models) and 35" (post-2007). I would guess that is the closest fit. My thwarts are tight in my Super Puma, I don't think I could squeez a 34" thwart into it. Next time I have it inflated I'll measure it again. I would like to add a third thwart to the set-up....


----------



## wildwaterc2 (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't understand how the dimensions play out in reality. I can tell you that in my SDP, this thwart was just a little too small compared to the SDP-specific thwart that replaced it - mainly in diameter. My guess is that the dimensions are a little more complicated. 

My guess is that some compression is included when sizing a thwart for a raft.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

Digging up this old thread....was this ever decided what size? I am in need of a Aire Puma Thwart...if you happen to still have this


----------

